# Thompson & Hills LTD  Auckland  24oz



## bottlebuddy (May 14, 2008)

Hi Folks, can anyone tell me if  the Thompson & Hills LTD  Auckland  24oz  jar, RB#2799-1  listed as clear, is also sca?  I know sca starts out clear and turns color over time because of the manganese, I was just wondering if this jar was made with this type of glass. Red Book  only list it as clear and I have a sca jar. Thanx for any info you may be able to help me with. { Would like to know if  I have an original or a reproduction}


----------



## cookie (May 14, 2008)

Hi-Could you post a picture of jar ? thanks-John


----------



## bottlebuddy (May 14, 2008)

Hi cookie, I wish I could but my memory chip in my digital camera is bad, have to get a new one. The jar looks to be original, correct closure and all, I just have not seen them in sca before, only clear.


----------

